# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Sto je povoljno?

## nelitza77

Ajde iskusne "kolekcionarke" trazim vase savjete o tome kako da skuzim sto je povoljna cijena za koju pelenu a sto ne. Jer platnene bi trebale bit i jeftinije, al ja sve nesto racunam pa mi ispadaju bijesne cifre za pocetni komplet (treba mi barem cca 20 kom za svakog od njih dvojce).
Vidla sam da se npr. neke normalne cijene na americkim siteovima krecu od cca 10 do 20 $ za nove, pa onda jos postarina, pa mozebitna carina... a vidim i da vi vecinom kupujete po komad, dva, pa kaj nije postarina manja kod "combined items"?
zanima me i koje su povoljne cijene za rabljene (ak idem bidat na ebay da se ne zanesem   :Laughing:  ). kak placate na ebayu na privatnim aukcijama, Paypalom ili nekak drugacije...
PS  narucen  probni paket ME, zapravo dva  :Embarassed:

----------


## vimmerby

kaj se tiče povoljnih cijena, ja ti nemam ništ pametnoga za reći jer me u pitanju platnenih zdrava pamet, eto, netom napustila

ali samo sam htjela  :D  :D za entuzijazam i naručene ME paketiće!

----------


## kailash

ja računam ovako...do maksimalno 100 kn po peleni dajem. s poštarinom. kupujem samo nove pelene. računam da je oko 2500 kn ok za cijeli komplet (pelena i gaćica) a to ti je otprilike cifra koja se u 6 mj potroši na jednokratne, a ovo ipak koristiš dulje od 6 mj i poslije može i za ostalu djecu, rođake, prodaš, čuvaš....što god.

kad se naručuju iz US, poštarina ide uglavnom po težini, što znači ako je za jednu pelenu npr. 4 $, za dvije je skoro 8. tako da je svejedno koliko ih naručiš što se poštarine tiče. jedino što ja naručujem po 1-2 jer vjerujem da me to spašava carine, jer neki carinici slijede pravilo da sve što je  u vrijednosti do 300 kn ne carine.

----------


## Olivija

Ili naručuješ iz EU (uglavnom britanskih siteova), jer onda ziher nema carine. Samo što su njiove cijene nešto veće nego američke...

----------


## coccinella

> Ili naručuješ iz EU (uglavnom britanskih siteova), jer onda ziher nema carine. Samo što su njiove cijene nešto veće nego američke...


Otkud ti to?  :? 
Najveća carina koju sam do sada platila je bila za pelene i covere iz Engleske.

----------


## slava

> Ili naručuješ iz EU (uglavnom britanskih siteova), jer onda ziher nema carine. Samo što su njiove cijene nešto veće nego američke...


Ovo za EU vrijedi isključivo za proizode PROIZVEDENE U EU

----------


## kailash

fino što to čujem sad kad sam po prvi puta naručila pelene iz UK...  :Rolling Eyes:  
ali do sada mi riječka carinarnica nije ocarinila ništa, pa neće valjda ni ove zadnje paketiće prije zaključivanja naše početne kolekcijice  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ili naručuješ iz EU (uglavnom britanskih siteova), jer onda ziher nema carine. Samo što su njiove cijene nešto veće nego američke...
> 
> 
> Ovo za EU vrijedi isključivo za proizode PROIZVEDENE U EU


Meni su rekli da je bitno da stiže iz EU. :? I da, nema carine, ali ti mogu naplatiti PDV.

Odgovor na pitanje o eBayu - plaćam PayPalom.

----------


## Olivija

[quote="TeddyBearz"]


> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ili naručuješ iz EU (uglavnom britanskih siteova), jer onda ziher nema carine. Samo što su njiove cijene nešto veće nego američke...
> 
> 
> Ovo za EU vrijedi isključivo za proizode PROIZVEDENE U EU


Meni su rekli da je bitno da stiže iz EU. :? I da, nema carine, ali ti mogu naplatiti PDV. [quote]
Ja sam zvala i za gotovo sve proizvode iz EU se ne plaća carina radi nekog zakona o reciprocitetu ili tako nešto, ali da - PDV ti mogu naplatiti.

----------


## slava

To mi naglasio službenik iz carinarnice Zagreb rekavši da ako na proizvodu piše npr. made in China, to oslobođenje ne vrijedi.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> To mi naglasio službenik iz carinarnice Zagreb rekavši da ako na proizvodu piše npr. made in China, to oslobođenje ne vrijedi.


Još jedan dokaz da oni ni sami ne znaju kakvi su im točno propisi, pa svatko daje drugačije informacije.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## Fidji

Pa kaj nema u Švedskoj nikakav proizvođač?

Mislim da bi ta varijanta bila najpovoljnija. Ili kad dođeš u Zg da kupiš Rodine.

----------


## emily

za oslobodjenje od carine vazna je *zemlja porijekla* (znaci proizvodnje) a ne zemlja iz koje se uvozi





> Ili kad dođeš u Zg da kupiš Rodine.


Fidji   :Klap:   8)

----------


## vimmerby

istina, Rodine će koliko vidim stvarno biti najpovoljnije

a ak' se ne varam, u Švedskoj je jako dobar proizvođač Imse Vimse

----------


## marta

Nelitze, za pocetak kupineke lokalne, cisto da se upoznas s platnenima.

----------


## slava

Bilo bi super napraviti nekakav popis proizvođača iz EU

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Šivalice naše, definitivno.

----------

